# CS:S TF2, connection issues.



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

When i try to connect to any server on TF2/CS:S it keeps telling me that they're not responding, no matter which server i try. YouTube - CSS Problem (Need Halp) Sometimes after a while randomly, it lets me join a server. And sometimes i can join any server with no problem. I dont know what the hell is going on with it. :4-dontkno

I'm also not seeing as many servers as i should (only about 400 on TF2).

I think it may be something to do with my Wireless Router (Netgear WGR614), i've forwarded all the ports that are needed (well, the ones on the steam support page) but that hasnt done anything.

Any help will be appreciated. 


Thanks,


----------



## zquack (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm having the same exact problem. I'm using a netgear as well but it is a wireless N model. Other than that the symptoms are Identical.


----------



## Edfake (Jul 11, 2010)

Check if a Firewall is blocking hl2.exe, this could be causing it, also, it may be a virus.


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

Its definatly the Netgear Router, i tried plugging directly into the modem and i got 2500+ servers and i could connect to any one.


----------



## Edfake (Jul 11, 2010)

there we go, its probably the inbuilt firewall of the router. ask someone to help you access it thats on the team


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

Edfake said:


> ask someone to help you access it thats on the team


What do you mean?


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

Also it looks like my router doesnt have a built-in firewall.


----------



## Edfake (Jul 11, 2010)

hmm, what firewall program do you have in particular?
also try port forwarding by going *HERE* and selecting your router, then skip the advertisement and finally follow the onscreen steps. if it doesn't work, then reverse these steps.


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

A firewall isnt causing the problem since there is no built-in firewall in my router and there is no problem with connecting directly to the modem, i've allready tried to forward the ports but it didnt work.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Navigate to

http://192.168.0.1 

And put "admin" as the user and the password as "password" and you should be logged into the router. Check the firewall part of it to make sure it isn't being blocked.


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been to my router page an it has no built-in firewall.


----------



## Edfake (Jul 11, 2010)

by browsing the steam forums, many people with windows 7 has this bug.

try this:

navigate to your C:SS game executable:
c:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\<your username>\counter-strike source\hl2.exe

right click on "hl2.exe" and select properties.

in the new window, click the tab "Compatibility" and check the box "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" and select from the drop-down box "Windows XP (service pack 2)"

then also check the "Run this program as an administrator" box.

click ok, and then try to run it from steam.


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

My problem doesnt concern my OS, as i've said its a problem with my router, since when i plug directly into the modem i get a perfect connection. Also i have the same problem with other computers connected to the router.


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

Heres a better video showing the problem : YouTube - TF2 - Connection Problem


----------



## heckwithu (Jul 23, 2010)

just get a new router if its the one causing the problems...:grin:


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

That would be the simple solution, if it wasnt for the fact that i dont have enough money :sigh: .

It just seems odd the way it seems to be completely random, and that somtimes TF2 works fine, and other times (most of the time) i get nothing ¬¬

Another thing i'd like to add is that after i get the problem i cant get Firefox/IE to work for a while.


----------



## heckwithu (Jul 23, 2010)

oh .... then i got nothing. Sorry


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for trying to help anyway.


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## deegee222 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi

I have the same game, same router, and exactly the same problem.
It has been occurring for months, but is intermittently worse at some times compared to others.
Typically I will be able to browse a large list of servers just after game startup, but joining is not possible. and then refreshing the list after that times out. All browser web access is also crashed too. If you waut a fe wmins (grr) it eventually comes back.
I had figured it is a router or port problem, but am unaware of solution.
Can anyone suggest anything useful? Thx

HP Envy 15, Win 7, Netgear WGR614v6, Motorola cable modem SBG9000


----------



## deegee222 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey I found quite a few similar complaints around the web with TF2 and the Netgear WGR614v6 router.

I also found this on Steam support which sounds like our problem
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4487-YUOC-6922

Ii will try this out and let you know what happens.


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

deegee222 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the same game, same router, and exactly the same problem.
> It has been occurring for months, but is intermittently worse at some times compared to others.
> ...


Yeah i get the browser web access crash too, and the list of servers that are all unjoinable.


----------



## Bennognome (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry for pulling this old thread up again, but I need to know if anyone found a solution for this.
I have the same problem. I've tried port forwarding, but it does not work. I know it's because of my wireless router (Netgear WNR1000) because I was at a friends house yesterday and it worked fine, I found 1000's of servers that I easily could join.
But at home, I can't, when I start up the game (Counter Strike Source), I get a list of 1200 servers but I can't join any of them. And when I click refresh I get no servers at all.
Please, if anyone has any clue how to fix this, please share the solution. I would greatly appreciate it!
Thanks,
- Benno


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

I finally gave up on the router and bought a new Sweex router which works perfectly. I'd just buy a new router TBH with you.


----------

